# Online Les Paul Designer



## Xiphos68 (Jul 29, 2011)

SC Guitar Editor

Has a lot of cool new features!


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jul 29, 2011)

Made a few...


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jul 29, 2011)

been a few threads for this, but always fun to play with, he did a fantastic job with this


----------



## musikizlife (Jul 29, 2011)

this is pretty damn in depth!
I made a cool one, but how do i save it/post it?


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 29, 2011)

Justin Bailey said:


> been a few threads for this, but always fun to play with, he did a fantastic job with this



They have been.

They updated the page for more stuff to do.


musikizlife -

Are you talking about making the mockup a picture or posting it here?

If you're posting it here go to manage attachments and download it from your desktop or a file.


----------



## Stealth7 (Jul 29, 2011)

Here's one I just did.. it's kind of like the LP Gary Moore played.


----------



## musikizlife (Jul 29, 2011)

Xiphos68 said:


> They have been.
> 
> They updated the page for more stuff to do.
> 
> ...



Nooo! I've posted many a picture here, but how do i save the actual mockup, I used to know how from that Kisekae guitar modeler, but i forgotted... lol
Thanks!


----------



## musikizlife (Jul 29, 2011)

Nevermind Got it
Here's my Koa Eclipse


----------



## dantel666 (Jul 29, 2011)

theres mine. if i were to actually order that through a custom shop it would probably be really expensive..=/ ah well just means ill have to buy a prs paul allender instead.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 29, 2011)

Sealth7- Sweet like those Les Pauls in that color.

musikislife - Love that Koa!

dantel666 -


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 29, 2011)

Is this 3.0? I'll have to check it out, thanks Hunter!


----------



## RiffRaff (Jul 29, 2011)

Here's one from me.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jul 29, 2011)

This site is fun


----------



## synrgy (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 29, 2011)

Vostre Roy said:


> This site is fun



Those are some great designs man!

Synrgy like that color dude.


----------



## Nonservium (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## Nonservium (Jul 29, 2011)

Here's some I did before he took the site down for a while


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 29, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Is this 3.0? I'll have to check it out, thanks Hunter!



Second Version I think?

You're welcome Dave.


----------



## musikizlife (Jul 29, 2011)

Heres another!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 29, 2011)

I've done massive amounts of these:


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jul 29, 2011)

Had time to do two other models


----------



## abyss258 (Jul 29, 2011)

Here's mine...


----------



## TheFerryMan (Jul 29, 2011)

i wonder how much this would cost me...


----------



## guitarister7321 (Jul 29, 2011)

That has to be the best generator I have ever used 

I would do horrible things for this guitar:





EDIT: same goes for this one


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Jul 29, 2011)

I would do unspeakable things to acquire this. Minus the machine heads. Forgot to change those.


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## MikeH (Jul 29, 2011)

Fucking. Want.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jul 29, 2011)

Progressive Glam? 

Seriously, though,






THIS

DO WANT.


----------



## Murmel (Jul 30, 2011)

This with a bolt-on neck with ultra access.

Fuck.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 30, 2011)

guitarister7321 said:


> EDIT: same goes for this one



RG565-Paul? 

I also did some "signature" models, which I shall post now 

The Jeff Hanneman LP (oh for a Kahler option ):






The Chuck Schuldiner LP:


----------



## ericsleepless (Jul 30, 2011)

I could spend days on this website.


----------



## Murmel (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 31, 2011)

I did a similar (hardware-wise) one to Tim's pink wonder above, one of the first I did:






Sorta reminded me of a PRS Tremonti when I did it.

But I don't like it now, because it's drowned in abalone


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jul 31, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> Tim's pink wonder


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 31, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


>



Ah fuck, I just realised the double meaning that could have.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jul 31, 2011)

I tried for a butterscotch blonde, but I'm not entirely happy with it.






EDIT: And I forgot to age the headstock. Ferk.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 31, 2011)

There is way too much Bigsby in this thread.

I know there isn't that much, but there should be none


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jul 31, 2011)

Made this one with TCT last week:








Just made this one. LP meets SG.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 31, 2011)

The butterscotch one gave me an idea, so I ran with it and here it is:


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jul 31, 2011)

Koa LP..


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jul 31, 2011)

Made a couple of boring ones.


PRS Style:






Shreddy:


----------



## BlackWidowESP (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## Vinchester (Aug 1, 2011)

All of the above looks much better than anything Gibson designed lately


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Aug 1, 2011)

these sites are successfully destroying my productivity at work


----------



## Bouillestfu (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## Curt (Aug 1, 2011)

I've been addicted to this site for a while... now if he'd do a superstrat builder with "RG" "Horizon" and "soloist" body options. Oh god....

All the ones in this post have been done ages ago:


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 1, 2011)

Curt said:


> I've been addicted to this site for a while... now if he'd do a superstrat builder with "RG" "Horizon" and "soloist" body options. Oh god....



This.



>



Oh god yes.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 1, 2011)

Some more from me.

The very 70s "Cocobolo Special", all cocobolo from the top and headstock veneer to even the pickup bobbins:






And one of my favourites I've ever done:


----------



## MUTANTOID (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 2, 2011)

If YJM played a singlecut:


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 2, 2011)

The prize you hope to find when you walk into a pawn shop:










The "prize" you _actually_ find when you walk into a pawn shop...


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 2, 2011)

I did this one earlier in my lunch break, then replicated it at home.

Let me introduce The Hot Rod:


----------



## orakle (Aug 2, 2011)

y u no make kustm guitr like that to me -.-'





naah seriously, i'd really want that in 7, just for showoff ;P


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Aug 2, 2011)

obscenely bright is my favorite choice


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 2, 2011)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> *several hardtail H/S configuration guitars*


 
A man after my own heart .


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 2, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> A man after my own heart .


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 2, 2011)

Thread needs moar fr00t.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 2, 2011)

Aaaaaaand the purple pups on that last one led to classier fr00t:


----------



## Curt (Aug 8, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> This.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh god yes.



I actually plan on doing a build of that exact guitar one of these days. Probably without the relic'd look, but I think that thing looks cool overall.


----------



## Curt (Aug 8, 2011)

based on the Ibanez SV prestige that i'm GAS'ing so hard for.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## Mrkun (Aug 9, 2011)

I would kill for this one.


----------



## Taylo234 (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh man the things I would do for this thing  Pretty similar to an ESP Eclipse


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Aug 16, 2011)

check ittttt


----------



## Taylo234 (Aug 16, 2011)

Had to post another.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 16, 2011)

Taylo234 said:


> Had to post another.



SO MUCH ABALONE!

That's a lot of rare shellfish being killed there, the environmentalists will be up in arms


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 16, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Aaaaaaand the purple pups on that last one led to classier fr00t:



Is it me or is that about as classy as throwing a brick through a window? 

Still kind of cool though...


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Aug 16, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


>


 They have an agile jus tliek that


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 16, 2011)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> They have an agile jus tliek that


 
I know. I've hovered my pointer over the "add to cart" button many, many times.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 16, 2011)

If someone was rich and/or insane enough to hotrod a vintage LP:


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 16, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> If someone was rich and/or insane enough to hotrod a vintage LP:



If anyone had the balls to actually do that, I would have boundless respect for his bravery...

... while throwing a grenade at him.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 16, 2011)

At risk of starting another ragehatewar, that's what I think one of the the advanteges of relic/worn finishes is. You can have a guitar with modern "hot rodded" appointments, but it still has that cool vintage, beat-to-hell vibe.


----------



## AliceLG (Aug 17, 2011)

I want me 20 of these, might look boring after all the colorful ones that have been posted but I dream of a guitar like this one.


----------



## Stealth7 (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## Miek (Aug 19, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I know. I've hovered my pointer over the "add to cart" button many, many times.



You and me both, man.


----------



## I Voyager (Aug 19, 2011)

Two variations of one guitar. Mmmmmm....


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Al NiCotin (Aug 31, 2011)

Dean (



) The Chess Records LP Blues Artists tribute 2011

[Edit] sorry Albert King's pipe wasn't provided to make a splendid 12th fret inlay


----------



## Jogeta (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## degge (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 31, 2011)

Twinsies:


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 31, 2011)

Can you tell I have a hard-on for new spins on vintage ideas?


----------



## Apothic (Aug 31, 2011)

Sweet.. Now where do I get someone to make it..


----------



## DevinShidaker (Sep 2, 2011)

mother of god


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Sep 6, 2011)

A trio of flat top P90 SCs. I'm honestly not sure which I like the most.

Thoughts?


----------



## Miek (Sep 6, 2011)

Give me the last one. I prefer the classic Gibby cutaway and carve though.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Sep 6, 2011)

Miek said:


> Give me the last one. I prefer the classic Gibby cutaway and carve though.


 
Like so?


----------



## Miek (Sep 6, 2011)

Just like so.


----------



## Stealth7 (Sep 6, 2011)

Did this a few days ago.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Nov 5, 2011)

BOREDOM BUMP FOR GREAT JUSTICE


----------



## ascender (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm quite okay with this. Too bad I don't have building skills ...... yet

Edit: for my fail on the picture crop the first time around


----------



## Stealth7 (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## metalvince333 (Nov 6, 2011)

Im a huge single cut fan! But more of the more modern versions of it like the esp, prs, carvin etc.. so this is great! Check these out! Im probably getting the first one done some day.


----------



## Cisco Jr (Nov 7, 2011)

How about that one...?!


----------



## linchpin (Nov 7, 2011)

Very simple.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Nov 7, 2011)

The New Vegas (my band not the game) signatures. Standard and deluxe.
View attachment 22629


View attachment 22630


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 7, 2011)

I wish my desktop was working so I could post my Iron Cross ripoff.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Nov 7, 2011)

Hot Rod.







For you Jazz-bos.


----------



## aWoodenShip (Nov 8, 2011)

I'll go ahead and upload this to pornhub as well.


----------



## Memq (Nov 9, 2011)

ArkaneDemon said:


> I would do unspeakable things to acquire this. Minus the machine heads. Forgot to change those.



this is the best so far.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 23, 2011)

BUMP because this is still fun, and I'm going to make a few more.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 23, 2011)

Nobody from the SSO Chat would be at all surprised that I'd want something like this:


----------



## Atomshipped (Dec 23, 2011)

Someday


----------



## CapinCripes (Dec 23, 2011)

I fucking want.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 23, 2011)

Purest secks:






And the ultimate sacrilege - a '59 with EMGs


----------



## CapinCripes (Dec 23, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> Purest secks:
> 
> And the ultimate sacrilege - a '59 with EMGs



i don't know man i'd put a floyd on a '59 given the chance.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 23, 2011)

CapinCripes said:


> i don't know man i'd put a floyd on a '59 given the chance.



OMG srsly? BURRRRRRRRRRRRN HIIIIIIIIM!!!!! 

Seriously dude, I have to hope you never lay hands on a '59 

Anyway, another from me:


----------



## guitarister7321 (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## asher (Dec 23, 2011)

My attempt at recreating this one color of Firebird from Guitar Hero 3 that actually looked awesome. The blue edges make it look accidentally too "AMURIKAH" though, maybe a tad.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## SeductionS (Dec 25, 2011)

Here are my favorite creations:


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 25, 2011)

I have a feeling lots of peoples' penises will explode at the sight of these.


----------



## asher (Dec 26, 2011)

That blue blend is insanely good looking.


----------



## ivancic1al (Dec 26, 2011)

Scherzo's guitar?


----------



## ivancic1al (Dec 26, 2011)

SeductionS said:


> Here are my favorite creations:



Scherzo's guitar only in 6 string form?


----------



## GMCUV7 (Dec 26, 2011)

+1 for Xyphos' Transparent White Maple Quilt on pg1 & Buckethead's 2 on this page


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 26, 2011)

Sometimes it pays to K.I.S.S.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## zakattak192 (Dec 28, 2011)

MMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmm...


----------



## guitarister7321 (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## drgordonfreeman (Dec 28, 2011)

Too bad Gibson tends to rehash the same crap over and over. Gets rather boring. An out-of-the-ordinary LP would be nice.

This would be a cool Gibson CS build... if I had $1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 to spend on it.

I saw quite a few LPs in this thread that are string-through. Why doesn't Gibson make an LP that's string-through, or am I just not aware of it?


----------



## Tarantino_Jr (Dec 29, 2011)

Ghostbrust... yum










Willie Adler sig


----------



## drgordonfreeman (Dec 29, 2011)

Tarantino_Jr said:


> Ghostbrust... yum





That Ghostburst guitar you made above is awesome. 

It inspired me to make my own version of it!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Dec 30, 2011)

SeductionS said:


> Here are my favorite creations:


 
man, I want to build a guitar like every single one in this post. Great taste dude.


----------



## SeductionS (Dec 31, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> man, I want to build a guitar like every single one in this post. Great taste dude.


Thanks, would love to see some of these in real 
It seems that you have a great taste as well


----------



## DethCaek (Dec 31, 2011)

Gonna waste the rest of the day doing this... again.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jan 7, 2012)

I think I'll be making one of these 2.


----------



## SeductionS (Jan 8, 2012)

I vote for the blackwood hollow 

And this is way too addicting...


----------



## blaaargh (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Murmel (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 1, 2012)

Already posted these in another thread, gonna post them in the proper one this time. 
















And the creme of the crop.


----------



## Dopey Trout (Feb 1, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Already posted these in another thread, gonna post them in the proper one this time.



Yes and yes. And lots more of yes.


----------



## jarnozz (Feb 1, 2012)

this makes me want another les paul model. damn it looks so tight


----------



## isispelican (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## nathanwessel (Feb 1, 2012)

Neato! thanks for sharing!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 1, 2012)

Did more. 










And the flashiest acoustic ever.


----------



## Zado (Feb 1, 2012)

I post in this topic too

something i did back in the day when in the site there was LP only





Still find it pretty gorgeous


Oh btw,some kickass brand should get Jazzhands as new designer


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 1, 2012)

Zado said:


> Oh btw,some kickass brand should get Jazzhands as new designer



Why thank you. 

I wish I could get these guitars made for me in reality, though.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 18, 2013)

BUMP, since someone bumped the SG Creator thread today. Might as well let those unfamiliar have a crack at LPs, too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 18, 2013)

All the ones I found on my Imgur account. Some are the same thing, just wish refinishes.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Mar 18, 2013)

Jeez... Some of you guys just need to become designers for Gibson and get them back on track.

There are some beautiful and gnarly ideas for Gibson in this thread.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 18, 2013)

Xiphos68 said:


> Jeez... Some of you guys just need to become designers for Gibson and get them back on track.
> 
> There are some beautiful and gnarly ideas for Gibson in this thread.



I'm slapping myself about the inlays, though. Those were made back when I was on my Iommi kick. 

But yeah, the dark purple, single pickup and the H-S-H, metallic blue ones I made... Waaaaant.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 19, 2013)

Because why not.


----------



## Polythoral (Mar 19, 2013)

meh.













I'm pretty boring.


----------



## Stealth7 (Mar 19, 2013)

It would be great if there was a strat and tele option in this builder.


----------



## mniel8195 (Mar 19, 2013)

i wish they had one this good for super strats


----------



## joebalaguer (Mar 20, 2013)

This is pretty cool!


----------



## nojyeloot (Mar 20, 2013)

Couldn't resist

View attachment 31338


----------



## AliceLG (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm shopping this one around some luthiers both locally and online. It's based on an Eclipse-II and a PRS Stripped 58, but with my personal quirks (satin finish, no inlays, no pickup rings). I call it the EcliPRSe


----------



## guitarfishbay (Mar 22, 2013)

I am so lame.

I clicked on SC editor, comes up with a Black Les Paul with binding and covered pickups as standard.

That is exactly what I was going to make.


----------



## joebalaguer (Mar 22, 2013)

I kind of want to build this for myself, haha.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 22, 2013)

I quite like the soft pink/chrome pickups combination:






A similar thing in trans green:






The same thing in trans gold:






Because I like P-90s:






Because I like bright green and kill switches:






Because.


----------



## Cnev (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## ASoC (Mar 23, 2013)

Because Moonburst is awesome


----------



## bondmorkret (Mar 23, 2013)

This is cool. There used to be one of these for designing Jackson rhoads shaped guitar too, that was fun.


----------



## mcd (Mar 23, 2013)

I had to play too











and this one my wife did....despite specs I like it a lot aesthetics wise






edit: just saw stealths up there....god we have good taste!


----------



## Tordah (Mar 23, 2013)

Serious GAS.


----------



## StivO2005 (Mar 23, 2013)

I would love to have a LP like this:


----------



## Vamo (Mar 23, 2013)

I think you should be able to find ones like this.
I think Vintage used to have some like that.






Yes, I'm a minimalist 
Does anybody know of a LP which comes close to this black beauty?


----------



## BjornMakoto (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## BrailleDecibel (Nov 15, 2013)

Sorry for the necro-bump, but I was goofing around with that site last night and came up with a few guitars:


----------



## Valnob (Nov 15, 2013)

SG hollow, aged





Les Paul Artisan


----------



## mietschie (Nov 17, 2013)

something like this


----------



## FruitCakeRonin (Nov 17, 2013)

You can go ahead and lock the thread, I have created the best guitar possible


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Nov 20, 2013)

Just coming back to drop of a few more that I've made since I learned the ways of the program a little more:


----------



## Zado (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## DaPsyCho (Nov 20, 2013)

Here's mine. Do I get any points?


----------



## Artifacts in Motion (Nov 20, 2013)

Oh god, the GAS.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Nov 21, 2013)

bondmorkret said:


> This is cool. There used to be one of these for designing Jackson rhoads shaped guitar too, that was fun.



Yeah, Kisekae. But that was (is?) only 10% the quality of Frank Montag's editors, unfortunately. I can't bear using the Kisekae editors anymore because of this.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Nov 21, 2013)

Just a few more random creations:


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 21, 2013)

My current dream LP:





Yep, just a beaten-up black Custom. 

In my mind, this is from the 70s.


----------

